# Removing/replacing window screens



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

It looks like yours may have been put in upside down but the two little back tabs are the giveaway. The springs are on the opposite side from the tabs. In the single window pic, the screen frame would go down to compress the springs and come out from the top.


----------



## Bonus (Aug 25, 2005)

there may be clips at the bottom of the window holding the screen up, or springs like teetor says. If clips, and they haven't been moved in a 1/4 century, you may have to grab them with pliers to get them out.


----------



## gt2003 (Sep 19, 2005)

The top and bottom aren't too bad. Its the left and right tightness that is a problem. I can at least pry the top down to where I can see the top edge of the screen. But, the sides are in like fort knox. It almost looks like there are 2 screws that hold the side rails in place. Does this sound like it could be it?


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Try some lube on the sides. There may also be paint buildup over 25 yrs.


----------



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

The storms in a property we owned and just sold had the same problem. New storms and I know how to remove them but they were built to such close tolerances that the screens just wouldn't clear the frames when the springs were compressed. What a hassle. It took many minutes to remove them carefully, slightly bending the screen frames without kinking them. I'm glad I don't have to do that again.


----------

